# Star Island Resort---was it/is it NOT owned by Fairfield?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 14, 2008)

I have questions about Star Island Resort (STR)

I'm assuming this is NOT the same as (VBR) Fairfield Star Island.  I do not presently need info on VBR.

What I'm confused with is that TUG reviews have these two resorts lumped together as STR and VBR with a 7.81 rating.

So, WAS Star Island a Fairfield resort at any point in time?

I'm considering an exchange into Star Island (STR)----can you give me a clue if this a good idea.
My best other choice that is presently available would be 
Celebrity Resort (SPA)---but it's changing seemingly by the hour.

Thanks


----------



## refumpcpa (Jan 15, 2008)

*Yes it is*

Star Island is owned by Fairfield.  I just bought my first timeshare there a few months back.  I'm not sure what the difference is between STR and VBR.  But based on advertisements I have seen on ebay, I think it may have to do with the fact some people own points in the Fairfield system (as I do), while others have fixed weeks at Star Island.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have never stayed at Star Island, but it is practically right across the street from Celebrity Resorts and actually in the back yard of one of them.  We were there a couple of years ago, and I think between the two I would go with Star Island.  At the point of time when we were there, Star Island and the Celebrity Resorts (it was a different name then), were affiliated and just that week had terminated their association.  Anyway, Celebrity Resorts was referring us to Star Island for alot of things.  We did not take advantage of heading over to Star Island, but it seemed like that was the place to be.  It was also more gated than Celebrity Resorts.  Star Island also has a lake.  Of course, this was several years ago and I know that since then Celebrity Resorts has had some renovations, so they could be a lot different.

As for the two different codes, I have heard that not all of Star Island is managed by Fairfield and that different sections have different histories and owners, so that could be why there are two different codes.

Lisa


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, this happens a lot with resorts.  I can name several that we have been to (including Star Island) when  Fairfield does not own all of it, it may manage only part of it, or may manage all of it, but not all are timeshares.  One striking example is Ocean Walk where a lot of the units are fully owned.  Some of the fully owned units may be released as rentals, hotel rooms, or timesahre exchanges.  Many timeshare resorts show up in the AAA listings as hotel rooms or suite available.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 16, 2008)

Could be wrong on all I said, but I believe Star Island is owned by regular owners like you and me. The resort is managed by Celebrity and Fairfield.  Don't know if all the units can be put into FF's system.

Don't know II so can not tell which one is managed by Celebrity and which one is managed by FF.

Jya-Ning


----------



## wfillion (Jan 16, 2008)

Couldn't tell you which units belong to STR or VBR but they are the same physical location with one check-in desk and one set of amenities.

Traded in there through II last year for first and only time and was quite pleased.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 16, 2008)

Oddly,  Star Island is only one of 3 FF resorts still listed in II as a FairField resort. All the others are now listed as Wyndham. But there are only 5 of those since most are RCI resorts.


PS: I thought that almost all Wyndham resorts are associated with RCI but Star Island isn't


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 16, 2008)

wfillion said:


> Couldn't tell you which units belong to STR or VBR but they are the same physical location with one check-in desk and one set of amenities.
> 
> Traded in there through II last year for first and only time and was quite pleased.



Can you share your experience there---did you write a TUG review?

We are a group of four male golfers headed from Maine in late January for some warmer temps!!!

Pat


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 16, 2008)

*Star Island is NOT Wyndham managed*

I own at Star Island, a non Wyndham unit and it is a deeded weeks unit. If you look at your Wyndham Fairshare Plus book, you will clearly see it is NOT managed by Wyndham; it is a VIP site as the VC/computers manage the Wyndham owned buildings for reservations.

Maintenance, housekeeping and front desk are not Wyndham. No activities staff (no bingo, ice cream socials, etc). As I was in both units (Wyndham and non) during Oct 2007 - the furniture is identical and layouts very close (just normal adjustments reflecting different dates when built). The entire resort had WIFI in the rooms and it was FREE.  Love it! There was a rental computer in the lobby. Their is a full service bar above the lobby and it plays music at night. Don't know how late, as my unit was almost as far as possible from that fun.

The developer/builder is rumored (by the Wyndham spin staff at the Wyndham Owners Services building) will be building a couple of new buildings for Wyndham, but meanwhile they will offer upgrades at Bonnet Creek. The non Wyndham units have their owner separate owners building.

Now, my limited knowledge is the buildings around the lake with elevators are Wyndham buildings (19XX) - the two story buildings are not (ie 40XX, 39XX, 28XX). There are also some 3 story walkups - not sure.

As I brought that deeded week on eBay, I was very interested in the difference ... a under $1000 learning experience for a 2bdr lockout unit.

PS. TGIFridays provides room service to all the units, chargable to your room.
Bonnet Creek doesn't have room service.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 16, 2008)

*We're booked!*

I booked a 3BR Star Island starting January 26.

Are the 3BR all in one section?  Are they in the 'taller' buildings?  

If I were to place a request for a 'preferable' 3BR; hwat units/buildings, etc would that be.
(we generally prefer the top floor---good idea?)

Pat


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 16, 2008)

*Layouts*

Lake bldgs - 19, 20,21,22,16,15. Lake by 19,20,21 has a daytime fountain (very nice, white noise, off at night). 11, 14 are by the front entrance. Bldg 18,13,12,11 back up to border/woods...or neighbors. Bldg 23,25,28 face the tennis courts. 39 and 40 by front entrance on the other side of gate house and near overflow parking lots.

If you find out which bldgs have the 3bdr in them, it would help.

East facing bldgs are 19, 16,15, 39,28, 25 ....

Have fun. I would try for 19 ... top is 6th floor


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 17, 2008)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I booked a 3BR Star Island starting January 26.
> 
> Are the 3BR all in one section?  Are they in the 'taller' buildings?
> 
> ...



do you want to trade with ours?  I have booked 4 bedroom unit and it seems like you have 4 guys.  it's from Jan 27 - Feb 3.  PM me if interested.


----------



## tcornel (Jan 18, 2008)

Certain parts of the resort are FF including the Vacation Break and some new buildings.  Other parts are Star Island.  Both operate their own sales center on the property.

The only way to know is to ask.  There is common management and front desk operations.

Tom


----------



## carlbarry (Jan 19, 2008)

I stayed at Star Island in March 2006, as a freebie from Fairfield's Get Up and Go division.  At that time, there were ice cream socials and other activities.  I was "assigned" a room in Building 20. 
Last month I bought a 49,000 point timeshare there, on eBay, for $100.  The deed states "Fairfield Orlando at Star Island," and was forwarded to Wyndham.  Now I'm wondering exactly what I bought!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sounds like you bought 49K points that are going to be transferred to you that are affiliated with Fairfield (now known as Wyndham).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 20, 2008)

*You brought Wyndham/Fairfield ...*

I brought Star Island Resort & Country Club I, managed by Star Island Resort & Club who I pay my maintainence to.

As stated many times on TUGS, call the resort BEFORE you buy ...


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 20, 2008)

Linda,

I was told by the Star Island operator that buliding #19 doesn't face the lake---"...it faces a field, and/or a parking lot."

So, if I don't want #19 as you had suggested---which 3BR building should I ask for?

Also, we've decided for a lower floor, if possible---because it may be US that are the noisy ones!!! (we don't want to be an incovenience for those BELOW us).

Pat


----------



## carlbarry (Jan 20, 2008)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Linda,
> 
> I was told by the Star Island operator that buliding #19 doesn't face the lake---"...it faces a field, and/or a parking lot."
> 
> ...



According to the map I received when I stayed there, all west facing units at  building 19 face a parking lot.  East facing units at the southern end  overlook a lake at an angle; 2/3 of the eastern side overlook buildings 21 and 22.  When I stayed, I was given a unit in building 20, and told I was lucky as it overlooked a lake.  Well, maybe on the other side of the building--my unit overlooked a utility shed.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 21, 2008)

So, perhaps #19 isn't the right building to request (though it may be a building close to #19).

Would you say something close to #19-----say #17, #18,
#20, #21, etc -----are better to request?

Pat


----------



## carlbarry (Jan 21, 2008)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> So, perhaps #19 isn't the right building to request (though it may be a building close to #19).
> 
> Would you say something close to #19-----say #17, #18,
> #20, #21, etc -----are better to request?
> ...



17: Oddly, the map does NOT show a building 17!
18: West side faces field, east side overlooks parking
20: North side faces lake, south side overlooks parking
21: West side faces same lade as #20, east side overlooks parking
22: North side faces lake and tennis courts, south overlooks same parking as #21 & 23
23: East faces tennis courts, west parking
24: North faces grounds and tennis, south parking
25, 28, 39 (yes, building numbers jump from 28 to 39!): all run north-south, all face tennis on west, parking on east.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 23, 2008)

During one of my recent calls to the resort, I asked that 
"... if possible, I'd like to have a lake view, or a pool view."

When, I called today, they seemed to have no record/notes of that request---so I'll find out at check-in.

As ALWAYS---since I'm not an owner, I do NOT expect to be granted a premium unit.

That being said, I have occasionally placed these type of requests---and have been very pleased with the results.

So, I'll put in a request, and be THANKFUL if it gets honored---but I will NOT expect it!

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm within 46 hours of check-in.

...not that I'm counting or anyting......

Pat


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 24, 2008)

I think they have golf range.  Is it free to use?
can you rent golf clubs and tennis rackets?


----------



## carlbarry (Jan 24, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I think they have golf range.  Is it free to use?
> can you rent golf clubs and tennis rackets?



Star Island does indeed have a driving range.  From my last trip there, March 2006, the activity guide says daily at 8:30 am to noon, and 2 pm to 4 pm, they have "Bucket of Golf Balls," which is free.  Clubs, I don't know--you'd have to call Star Island.
As far as tennis, there are 9 tennis courts.  On Tuesdays at 8 am they have a "complimentary" tennis clinic.  The activity guide I have says "Rental Equipment-Basket balls, volley balls & tennis rackets $10.00 refundable deposit."


----------



## carlbarry (May 30, 2014)

I don't know if anybody cares anymore, but:
There are 2 sections of Star Island.  One section is owned by Wyndham, the other section is owned by Hillel Meyers, who built Star Island and the adjoining Cypress Palms resort.
Looking back at some old pictures, I noticed that in 2008 they posted a big sign that said, "Coming soon.  92 Luxury Units." and included an architect's rendering.  To my knowledge, it was never built.


----------

